# High Cholesterol help after cycle



## jay_steel (Nov 22, 2011)

I am sure I am going to get blasted for this, but I was a fool going into this cycle and did not get a base line of blood work to go off of. I have never had high Cholesterol and never had any thing to be alarmed with due to this.

I am in my last week and a half in my cycle. I had my physical taken today and every thing checked out perfect with exception of my Cholesterol. It was 251 and I am 27 years old @ 193lbs and 9-10% bf. I do eat pretty clean although I do get fast food every now and then and noticed this past month, I have been eating not as clean as I normally do. 

My cycle is:

Test P 100 EOD
Tren 250 E Twice Week
Winny 50mg Daily

Due to the holidays I can not get my follow up appointment for my results until monday, but they are going to give me a prescription. Should I finish this cycle still which is only a week and a half left or just stop and get this taken care of first and start PCT. 

Also I am new to gear, My other cycles were just 50mg Dbol daily and 600mg test e weekly taken twice a week. 

Is this common during a cycle to have spikes in your cholesterol? 
Like I said I never had any problems in the past. 

I may be overly concerned and need to be educated more, but thank you all for your time.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes it's common to see them get elevated, but they should come down after your cycle.  I believe it's caused by the androgens affecting how your liver processes cholesterol.  It's always a good idea to limit saturated fat and cholesterol too though.
Finish the cycle and don't worry about it unless it doesn't come down off cycle


----------



## KUVinny (Nov 22, 2011)

Winny is known to harshly affect cholesterol levels. Just finish up and do your pct.  I'm interested to know what your doc will prescribe. 

I would suggest supplementing with fish oil if you are not doing so.


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks, I figured that was kind of what it was. I am going to go buy some Krill oil this week and start taking that as well. Yeah this week has been very very busy and I can see I did intake allot more saturated fats then normal. 

I did get incredible results off of this cycle though. My weight did not dramatically increase but I went from 185 to 193. However my strength is out of control. My bench went from 315 x 4 to 10 reps and 415 in squats for 10 reps. My bf also went from 13% to 9% at its lowest.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 22, 2011)

What was your HDL?


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 22, 2011)

I will find out further details of all the results on Monday. I just did the tests today and got a phone call at the end of the day with the concern of the results. I wish I could meet with her sooner to get more details of the results, but due to the holidays I wont be around the hospital that I go to. 

I did however find out that my dads side of the family does have higher levels all though their diets are horrible and do not live a healthy life style. Let this be a lesson to any one to ensure they properly test their blood before and after a cycle. I could of had high levels before I started and this could have either made it worse or I would at least have the piece of mind of knowing what exactly it was from. 

I will be able to get a print out of all the other results as well and post those.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 22, 2011)

Once your cycle and PCT is over get follow up labs. Orals absolutely fuck your lipids.


----------



## endurance724 (Nov 22, 2011)

This advice was given to me by XYZ who is a mod here. after my tren cycle along with winny my lipids were and cholesterol was screwed, this is the protocol i followed

Red Yeast Rice - 2400mg ED
Fish Oil - 40g ED (THAT IS NOT A TYPO)
Slo Release Niacin - 1500mg ED
Policosanol - 40-60mg ED

30 days of that and you'll be set.

Be sure to take the niacin at a maximum of 250mg every 3-4 hours. The flushing can cause beat red skin, itching, heat and an overall uncomfortable feeling. Good luck.


my lipids were MUCH better after doing that.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 23, 2011)

how long were you fasting before your labs were done


----------



## Cerberus777 (Nov 23, 2011)

endurance724 said:


> This advice was given to me by XYZ who is a mod here. after my tren cycle along with winny my lipids were and cholesterol was screwed, this is the protocol i followed
> 
> Red Yeast Rice - 2400mg ED
> Fish Oil - 40g ED (THAT IS NOT A TYPO)
> ...



I do 30 mg fo maybe I should up it.... Red wine and dark chocolate raises my hdl 15 point min


----------



## XYZ (Nov 23, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Yes it's common to see them get elevated, but they should come down after your cycle. I believe it's caused by the androgens affecting how your liver processes cholesterol. It's always a good idea to limit saturated fat and cholesterol too though.
> Finish the cycle and don't worry about it unless it doesn't come down off cycle


 

This and add in fish oil and hiit cardio 3-4 times a week.  Clean up the diet and get re checked in 8-10 weeks.


----------



## XYZ (Nov 23, 2011)

endurance724 said:


> This advice was given to me by XYZ who is a mod here. after my tren cycle along with winny my lipids were and cholesterol was screwed, this is the protocol i followed
> 
> Red Yeast Rice - 2400mg ED
> Fish Oil - 40g ED (THAT IS NOT A TYPO)
> ...


 
That guy is a di*k.


----------



## BigBird (Nov 23, 2011)

My HDL was only at *8 *back in mid-summer.  My thyroid was also a trainwreck: T3 >50H and T4 was 2.8 L (normal range for T4 is 4.5 - 12.0mcg/dL).  However, the body transformation I've undergone and strength increase is nothing short of amazing and when I stopped the orals I actually began to feel a littlel better overall so I'm assuming levels have begun to recover.  After a 6 week break from orals I started T-bol at 80mg ED.   OP - just be sure you get follow up blood work down post cycle , preferably after you complete pct.  This is when they should also check your test levels to see how well you've recovered your natural production.


----------



## Prize (Nov 23, 2011)

I ran into the exact same problem on my test/tbol cycle. Cholesterol was 248 3 weeks post pct with a clean diet, HDL was 40... lots of grilled chicken breast, skim milk protein shakes and lean beef. I switched to a mostly vegetable protein diet and kept the shakes , lots of krill oil and 5 weeks later I was at 164 total cholesterol and 49 HDL.

I'd hold off from taking any cholesterol lowering drugs. You know the reason why your numbers are high and that when you recover after PCT the numbers should look good. BTW, my family also has a history of high cholesterol levels. Their diets also suck so it's not a great indicator of your levels. Good luck and hang tight on the drugs...just my 2 cents.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 23, 2011)

Prize said:


> I ran into the exact same problem on my test/tbol cycle. Cholesterol was 248 3 weeks post pct with a clean diet, HDL was 40... lots of grilled chicken breast, skim milk protein shakes and lean beef. I switched to a mostly vegetable protein diet and kept the shakes , lots of krill oil and 5 weeks later I was at 164 total cholesterol and 49 HDL.
> 
> I'd hold off from taking any cholesterol lowering drugs. You know the reason why your numbers are high and that when you recover after PCT the numbers should look good. BTW, my family also has a history of high cholesterol levels. Their diets also suck so it's not a great indicator of your levels. Good luck and hang tight on the drugs...just my 2 cents.




This is good info.  That's a dramatic drop in cholesterol, well done.  People don't realize the connection between animal fats and cholesterol levels.


----------



## Prize (Nov 23, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> This is good info. That's a dramatic drop in cholesterol, well done. People don't realize the connection between animal fats and cholesterol levels.


 
My thinking was that grilled boneless skinless chicken breast and lean beef would be fine or even beneficial to my cholesterol levels while on cycle. I was surprised that each one had moderate levels of cholesterol for the amounts I was consuming. 300mg is the recommended amount of cholesterol to be consumed daily. With a high protein animal/fish based diet it is difficult or impossible to stay within these limits. It is made more difficult to maintain good cholesterol levels as the result of AAS usage. I dropped my consumption down to less than 100 mg/day by way of vegetable protein and shakes. I always make sure to have enough BCAA's daily. I am still on this protocol for my current cycle and will let everyone know what my cholesterol numbers look like when I have them checked again.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 23, 2011)

Prize said:


> My thinking was that grilled boneless skinless chicken breast and lean beef would be fine or even beneficial to my cholesterol levels while on cycle. I was surprised that each one had moderate levels of cholesterol for the amounts I was consuming. 300mg is the recommended amount of cholesterol to be consumed daily. With a high protein animal/fish based diet it is difficult or impossible to stay within these limits. It is made more difficult to maintain good cholesterol levels as the result of AAS usage. I dropped my consumption down to less than 100 mg/day by way of vegetable protein and shakes. I always make sure to have enough BCAA's daily. I am still on this protocol for my current cycle and will let everyone know what my cholesterol numbers look like when I have them checked again.



Keep in mind that saturated fat will raise cholesterol levels much more so than cholesterol will.


----------



## Prize (Nov 23, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Keep in mind that saturated fat will raise cholesterol levels much more so than cholesterol will.


  Very good point...


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks you guys are a huge help on this. I am going to hit the store after thanksgiven and get every thing I need to finish my PCT. Meaning all the recommended items that have been listed in this thread. Most of my meats are white meat or fish, but I do eat a TON of eggs. Mostly egg whites, but still 3-4 whole eggs daily. 

I was told that if you eat the egg yokes raw it does not convert into bad cholesterol. I was reading that until the yoke is heated it is safe to eat with out worry. Any suggestions on this or should I just start cutting out yokes all together while I cycle.


----------



## towing (Nov 25, 2011)

Oatmeal or cherros is good on lowering it have some every morning 
Also N2 Guard is good to take while on cycle to keep things like that in check


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 25, 2011)

jay_steel said:


> Thanks you guys are a huge help on this. I am going to hit the store after thanksgiven and get every thing I need to finish my PCT. Meaning all the recommended items that have been listed in this thread. Most of my meats are white meat or fish, but I do eat a TON of eggs. Mostly egg whites, but still 3-4 whole eggs daily.
> 
> I was told that if you eat the egg yokes raw it does not convert into bad cholesterol. I was reading that until the yoke is heated it is safe to eat with out worry. Any suggestions on this or should I just start cutting out yokes all together while I cycle.



I've never heard that, but doesn't mean it's not true.  And honestly, I think that even if your diet is perfect, you're still going to have bad cholesterol on cycle.  It's just a matter of getting it back to normal post cycle.


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 29, 2011)

This thread seemed to help allot of people.

I was told to do a ten hour fat, but it was more like 13 hours. 

My hdl was 10 also.

I bought fish oil, niacin, and red yeast rice. Going to do this with a clean diet and more cardio. My cardio sucked from the tren, but I'm feeling great now. Going to retest on the 15th.


----------



## Ahrnold (Nov 29, 2011)

winny fuked me before too...6 months off it my total cholesterol went down like a 100pts!


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah I'm still thinking what I want to do next. I gain great from winny and tren but the sides were horrid. I broke out bad to and never broke out before. I'm thinking some thing tame if I keep cycling. I reached all my goals so I may stop.


----------



## squigader (Nov 29, 2011)

It's the winny. Shitty compound for your health.
Here's your advice:
Finish the cycle, you'll be ok. Do your PCT properly. Get your diet in order. Whole grains everywhere and oatmeal for breakfast. Take fish oil every day, and add oily fish at least 1-2x a week in your diet. Cut out all fast food. Add walnuts and almonds to your diet. No more butter or margarine either anywhere, only olive oil. Go heavy on tomatoes and garlic, pasta is a good idea if you make it relatively healthy with olive oil, good tomato sauce, garlic, ultra-lean ground beef/turkey or fish.

Keep lifting and add some cardio in.

You'll be ok in 5 weeks, I guarantee it.


----------



## atvbulldog (Nov 29, 2011)

Don't get to worried, 15 years ago 250 was a high normal. Medical community keeps it going down so the drug companies can sell more statins.


----------

